# my new guppies



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

just got my new fish for the lil 5g hex. got 3 guppies and 2 ghost shrimp. 1 sun burst , 1 blue cobra and not sure what the other 1 is but looked nice. and picked them all from the male fancey section so i dont get filled up with fry. hard to get pics specially with a camera phone but here are a couple. tank also has 2 lil rocks, 1 holding the java moss and another nice one with a loop so hopefully they swim through it or the shrimp can climb on to it. the shrimp just hide under the java moss.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

My girl has the exact same set up, plus Red Cherry Shrimp. She now has 10-12 fry that we have in another tank that we are raising and looking to give away......


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

i just need to get a java fern and a banana plant to match her. remeber you sent me pics of her's I want some CRS but for now these ghost will do. and they finely came out and i was able to get a couple pics of the shrimp.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4977][/URL]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

the yellow guppy is awesome, but maybe you shoud consider to take out those blue tiny rocks and add some gravel or sand to look natural.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like you got 1 male and 2 females.. Hope your ready for fry every month


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Little fish: thanks but the yellow 1 was a jerk and killed the other 2. So now all I have its the yellow one.

Mk4gti: how can you tell they where 2 females? And which 2 would you say where the females? I bought them all from the make section so they should have ben all makes.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Guppies are the easiest to sex. The males are the smaller ones with the larger fancier tails, the females are larger with smaller rounder tails. Looks like the yellow and black ones are females and the greyish one with the darker red tail is a male who just isnt showing that much.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well thanks for the heads up. But like I said the yellow killed the other 2 already so when i go back to replace them I'll keep am eye out for that.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

They usually sell guppies in pairs, 1 male 1 female. Consider some glow light danios or neon tetras. Gups are great i got them for my girlfriend and now every month we have to deal with going to her appartment twice a day to take care of her fry.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

My petsmart supposedly keeps them separate and let me just pick what I wanted. They didn't care that I picked all from the make tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They all look male to me...based on those pics. Females "usually" lack any real color on their bodies, although not always the case. Those yellow ones that I've owned are very persistent mating fish and always want to try and mate with everything. They will chase and chase and chase.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

:fish-in-bowl:

went back to petsmart to replace the 2 that bully(the yellow guppy) killed. i replaced them with 1 more guppy and ended up getting an otto since i have brown allege growing and also picked up another shrimp. And i still got some change back *w3 here are some pics of the newbies








[/url][/IMG]
my otto 








[/url][/IMG]
and new guppy

and just a shot of the whole thing. managed to get 5 out of the 6 occupants in this shot. can you find all 5







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Those were all males. Male guppies have a sex organ called a gonopodium, its a modified fin for carrying sperm into the female's body. You can't go by color and size, have to go by the gono, and all three had 'em. I don't know why anybody would want to jerk your chain like that, probably just flame bait.


----------

